# Doesn't seem real - BFP 19 dpo



## gk1701

I got my BFP yesterday. I feel so blessed!! I didn't get a positive test til I was either 18 or 19 DPO and either 4 or 5 days late for my period. BFN at 14 dpo, 15 dpo and 17 dpo.


----------



## helen0381

Congrats!!!

Xxx


----------



## mmlovepink

aww congrats hun! gives me hope that a bfp could come at any time, even when youre well past 10dpo!

have a healthy pregnancy x


----------



## brassy

Congratulations!!!I guess there is always hope!


----------



## gk1701

mmlovepink said:


> aww congrats hun! gives me hope that a bfp could come at any time, even when youre well past 10dpo!
> 
> have a healthy pregnancy x

 Yup- I got a BFN at 17 dpo. I had given up hope and was just testing for the heck of it. I read online that 90% of people have a BFP by 15 dpo so I had all but given up. I got 2 BFP's yesterday but couldn't believe it so I didn't tell anyone- just went to the church to say thank you to God. Today got 3 BFP's so I guess it is real.


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations! :flower: xx


----------



## PandaLuv31

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## orangeshoes

congrats! xx


----------



## Blessed2b

I love this story although it must have been horrible for you. Thank God for your happy ending and wishing you and h&h 9 months x x x x


----------



## Rachie Rach

Congrats on your :bfp: hun i was like you few months back i had a negative at 17dpo but then positive at 19dpo..... :) congrats xxx


----------



## gk1701

Blessed2b said:


> I love this story although it must have been horrible for you. Thank God for your happy ending and wishing you and h&h 9 months x x x x

 I love this story too :happydance: But I tested 14 dpo on the day AF didn't show, got a negative and cried all day. Tested again 15 dpo- same thing but no tears. Tested again 17 dpo, still nothing. Also, I had zero symptoms, so it was a very happy surprize and I feel so blessed.


----------



## TwilightAgain

Huge congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :baby:


----------



## v2007

Congrats. 

V xxx


----------



## charliekay

congratulations xx


----------



## twinkle79

Congrats!!


----------



## Mrs.E

congratulations on your lovely news! baby must have been making you wait! lovely to hear that BFP's do come late too, gives me and I'm sure others hope! thanks for sharing & happiness and health your way! :) xx


----------



## MissTiff

Congrats !!


----------



## SockriTease

Congrats! :wohoo::yipee::dance::wohoo::yipee::dance::wohoo::yipee::dance:


----------



## littlemrsb

Lovely story x
Congrats and h and h for the next 9mths!!!


----------



## vichy

Congratulations! Wishing you a healthy and super happy 9 months x


----------



## CuddleBunny

*Congratulations! 

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy! *


----------



## Crazy4Baby

wow that really gives me hope. I last tested at 14 dpo with a BFN and am now a week late at 21 dpo.
Might go out and get some cheapie tests from pound shop
congrats


----------



## Chiclet2012

Yay congrats!!! 

It took me until 14DPO to get my BFP while everybody was getting theirs so early.


----------

